# Unsure



## hemigirl (Jul 15, 2013)

Ok so we were going to bring sonic camping with us. But seeing as we live in a boarder town the best place to go is across the river. This is what the vet for customs said we needed just to bring him with us: Import permit, health certificate that must be completed by our vet and then sent off to the ministry of health with approval to go to another country, plus be treated for mites, persites, fleas and then also be examined by their vet when we hit the boarder. To me this seems unfair to put sonic through all this just to go for a 5 day camping trip. It also seems a bit extreme for a hedgehog when for a dog all you need is a rabies certificate. 
So If we decide to go camping my friend has offered to watch him for us. I'm a paranoid hedgie mommy and she knows this. But will sonic thing we don't love him anymore? will he forget about me? I know this all seems silly but if I had babies of my own I would probably feel the same way.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Tons of others on here have left their hedgie with a sitter before. I think he will be ok. He might be a little scared. Has this friend held him or seen him before?


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 23, 2013)

He won't think you don't live him! He just won't know where his mommy is, and when he sees you he will be super happy! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hemigirl (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes she has seen him a couple of times before and held him once. I can just not go and stay home which would be ok with me too. But I'm thinking my stepson wouldn't be so happy if we cancelled it. I just want sonic to be ok and happy along with my stepson.


----------



## definitelydeven (Jul 8, 2013)

It may take a day or so to warm up again. But he'll be fine ! As long as someone feeds/cleans him


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

I think he'll be fine. It does help that your friend has held him before. It's your decision if you wanna go or not. I'm kind of anti-social so I don't really get out much (besides school) so I spend most of my time at home in my room with my hedgie.


----------



## hemigirl (Jul 15, 2013)

I just can't believe how much they say I need to do before I bring him into the US. ITs funny because they want us to get imported papers and they only time you need something like that is when your hauling something to stay in the US. Dogs don't even require any of that just a certificate for rabies shots, any small rodents don't require anything at all, and neither do cats.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Honestly, I'd just leave him with your friend. It sounds like more of a pain than it's worth to get all that stuff to take him with you, and there's going to be a bit of stress on him either way. Plus it can be harder to regulate temperature, etc. when camping, depending on what you're camping in. He'll be just fine with your friend.


----------



## hemigirl (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I spoke to my friend today and she is more then willing to take him. Her house temp is always the same. She is also going to put him in her daughters room who is older and it's the warmest one in the house. Then I can send her texts daily to see how he is or several times a day and we are only 26 mins away from home so I can always come back if there is an issue.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan!  Have fun camping!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Make sure you send your heating set up and thermometer with him though . I noticed you said "her house temp is always the same" but temps vary greatly from room to room and even different spots in the rooms.

Just making sure you're aware


----------



## hemigirl (Jul 15, 2013)

I will be sending everything with him. LOL. I'm a paranoid mommy so I want to make sure that he has everything. I'm going to have a huge issue with leaving him behind but I have to deal with it. Part of life to send a baby to a sitter.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I totally understand. I am actually taking my hedgies with me to Mississippi next week and it's nerve racking doing that! Making lists of what to pack (I posted it in the travel section if you're interested). I couldn't imagine how much of a wreck I would be if I had to leave my girls for the whole week!!! I went away for the weekend and called my dad 4+ times a day to make sure their temperature and everything was ok in their cages LOL.


----------



## hemigirl (Jul 15, 2013)

Just an update. We left last Wednesday and went camping across the river. Sonic did awesome and mommy panicked more then him. No sign of stress. The weather was crappy there so we came home on Saturday and went camping on our side. So I picked up sonic and he was oh so happy to have me home with him. He also enjoyed some camping time with the family. Well I think he did anyways. Here is a couple of pictures. The one looks like he is smiling that was the first day. Then he was enjoying some outside time in mommy's arms all wrapped up, and then some snuggle time before bed. Or I should say before he fell asleep and started snoring on me.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Awww, great pictures! Glad you guys had a good time, despite the crappy weather in the beginning!


----------

